# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μωρό δεκαοχτουράκι

## kaveiros

Το μωράκι αυτό το βρήκε χθες ο φίλος μιας κοπέλας, η οποία ξέρει άτομα στη φιλοζωϊκή και μας το παραδώσανε σήμερα. Του δώσανε μόνο νερό αλλά δυστυχώς έμεινε ατάϊστο σχεδόν 24 ώρες. Μου το φέρανε λίγο νωρίτερα, του ετοίμασα κρέμα και έφαγε με όρεξη 4ml , του έδωσα και almora και ζωήρεψε, ζητούσε τροφή, άρχισε να κάνει ήχους κτλ. Ήταν επίσης πάρα πολύ κρύο, ζέστανα μια πετσέτα και του έφτιαξα φωλίτσα σε κουτάκι, τώρα κοιμάται. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι μόλις μερικών ημερών και θα πρέπει να το ταϊζω ανα 3 ώρες. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως για την ποσότητα και θα ήθελα μια συμβουλή πάνω σε αυτό. Και φυσικά οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικά με δεκαοχτούρες. Αν τα καταφέρει, σκοπεύω να το κρατήσω μέχρι να καρδαμώσει για λίγο καιρό και μετά να το στείλω στην ΕΠΑΖ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## mariakappa

το ταισμα παει αναλογα με το βαρος.το γραφει νομιζω στην συσκευασια.

----------


## kaveiros

Εχουμε φαει ηδη 2 γευματα των 4ml και με ορεξη :Happy:  με την θερμοκρασια εχουμε ενα θεμα, πρεπει να παραμεινει ζεστο και δεν εχω λαμπα να το ζεστανω, εκανα πατεντες, ελπιζω να ειναι οκ ως το πρωι που θα παρω λαμπα. Απ οσα διαβασα ειναι περιπου 4-5 ημερων. Για τρεις μερες ακομα πρεπει να το ταιζω ανα 2-3 ωρες αυξανοντας 2ml την ποσοτητα καθε μερα. Αυριο δηλαδη πρεπει να του δινω 5-6 ml σε καθε ταϊσμα και στην εβδομαδα 15ml ανα 6 ωρες πλεον. Τα γραφω σε περιπτωση που τυχει και σε αλλον να ξερει :Happy:  Μακαρι να τα καταφερει το μικρουλι.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια για δεκαοχτουρακια διαβασα οδηγιες απο εναν ξενο που εκτρεφει και ειχε αυτες τις συμβουλες. Λεω να τις τηρησω αφου αυτος μεγαλωσε αρκετα ετσι :Happy:  Αμα δεις πως τεντωνεται μολις φαει την πρωτη μπουκια ζητα κι αλλο και κανει εναν ηχο λες και φωναζει κι αλλοοο κι αλλοοο :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

αυτος σιγουρα θα ξερει καλυτερα.ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## kaveiros

Mετά το νυχτερινό ταϊσμα στις 3, άρχισε να κρατά θερμοκρασία το σώμα του! Στις 6 που το ξανατάϊσα, το βρήκα ζεστό όπως πρέπει, με ανοιγμένα τα ματάκια του και ζωηρότατο, έφαγε 5,5 ml κρέμα. Αρχίζω να έχω ελπίδες πλέον ότι μπορεί να τα καταφέρει.

----------


## daras

καλη δυναμη και στους 2 σας Ανδρεα!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ αν και μαλλον τα πας μια χαρα ,αν νοιωθεις οτι χρειαζεται με παιρνεις τηλεφωνο να σου δωσω καποιου φιλου μου στο βολο με εμπειρια δεκαετιων στην περιθαλψη αγριων πουλιων .ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις ! μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου !!!

----------


## kaveiros

Να σαι καλα Δημητρη, θα σου πω αν χρειαστω αν και εχω συχνη επικοινωνια με τα παιδια της εκπαζ στη Θεσνικη πλεον. Δυστυχως δεν ηταν καλο καλοκαιρι για τα πουλια στην περιοχη μας. Προχθες βρεθηκε εκτος γλαρος τραυματισμενος, ευτυχως αυτος ελαφρα. Ειναι ηδη στην Αιγινα. Καποιος τους ριχνει με σφεντονες. Επισης μεσα σε 10 μερες ειχαμε τρια χτυπημενα περιστερια ολα χτυπημενα στο φτερο. Το ενα πεταξε ξανα ευτυχως, τα αλλα δυο δεν τα προλαβαμε για να σταλθουν :sad:  

Με το μικρο τωρα...( η κοπελα που μου τον εφερε τον ονομασε Σαββα αλλα δε ξερω αν ειναι αρσενικο) ολα καλα. Απ την Εκπαζ μου ειπαν οτι δε θα χρειαστει καν να τον στειλω, θα τον απελευθερωσουμε εμεις απο εδω. Ο Σαββας λοιπον εφτασε σημερα τα 7 ml ανα μεριδα ταϊσματος και πλεον ανοιγει το ραμφος μονος του μολις ακουμπαω την συριγγα :Happy:  πριν λιγο μολις τον ταϊσα εκανε και βολτα, αρχισε να στηριζεται στα ποδαρακια του. Τον προσεχω να ειναι στο κουτακι του με τα ποδια στη σωστη σταση να μην εχουμε προβληματα στην αναπτυξη τους και η θερμοκρασια του ηταν ολη τη μερα σταθερη. Ευχομαι να συνεχισει ετσι :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφη χνουδωτη μπαλιτσα!! καλη δυναμη!! Ανδρεα.

----------


## kaveiros

Έχω μια απορία. Το μικρό απ την αρχή είχε πίσω στο ποπουδάκι του κολλημένες ακαθαρσίες ξεραμένες. Δεν καθαρίζει είναι λες και είναι ένα ενιαίο πράγμα με το δέρμα. Τα κακάκια του όμως τα κάνει κανονικά και μάλιστα τα κάνει στις άκρες της "φωλιάς" που του έφτιαξα, μετακινείται κανονικά δηλαδή τα κάνει και επιστρέφει στο σημείο που κοιμάται. Αλλάζω τα πανιά που έχω στο κουτάκι κάθε μέρα να είναι καθαρά, όμως αυτό το πίσω με ανησυχεί. Θα φύγει μόνο του άραγε καθώς αναπτύσσει φτέρωμα? Πριν λίγο όταν πήγα να το βγάλω για ταϊσμα το πέτυχα να προσπαθεί να το καθαρίσει αυτό το σημείο! Δε πίστευα ότι ένα τόσο μωρό λίγων ημερών μπορεί να καθαρίζεται! Δοκίμασα να το καθαρίσω και με βρεγμένο χαρτί με χλυαρό νερό αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα...

----------


## olga

Μπράβο για την προσπάθειά σου! Πιστεύω πως όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ με χλιαρο νερο θα μαλακωσει και θα φυγει σιγα σιγα .προσπαθησε να το καθαρισεις

----------


## kaveiros

Η επιχειρηση καθαρος ποπος στεφθηκε με επιτυχια μεσα στα μεσανυχτα. Το ευχαριστηθηκαμε κιολας και καθαρισαμε λιγο και τα φτερακια μας :Happy:  Φτασαμε αισιως και τα 10 ml κρεμας και πλεον τρωμε ανα 5 ωρες περιπου, τα νυχια μας μεγαλωσαν και προσπαθου ε να σταθουμε και ορθιοι να δειξουμε το μποϊ μας.  :Anim 19:

----------


## johnrider

ένα μικρό βιντεάκι από μια από τις 5 φωλιές δεκαοχτούρας με μικρά έξω από το σπίτι μου στο χωριο
πάνω σε μουριά που τράβηξα στις 4 αυγούστου.
ελπίζω να προλάβουν να πετάξουν και να μην βρεθούν στο στόμα κάποιου αρπακτικού.

----------


## kaveiros

Αρχισε να μεγαλωνει το ατιμο και τρωει το καταπετασμα. 15 ml κρεμας τα τρωει στην καθισια του. Που να βγαλουμε και πουπουλα... :Happy:  αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι το πως του αρεσει να το καθαριζω. Κορδωνεται ολοκληρο και κλεινει τα ματια. Το πηρε χαμπαρι και ο Ντινος και εχουμε συμπαθειες, μολις το βλεπει μιμειται τον ηχο γελιου που κανει , μαλλον νομιζει οτι ειναι το νεο του παιχνιδι αλλα σε λιγες μερες που το παιχνιδι θα γινει υπερδιπλο, θα τρεχει ο Ντινος να κρυφτει :Evilgrin0010:  Δε τον αφησα να παει πολυ κοντα αν και ηθελε. Φοβαμαι μη κολλησει κανενα μικροβιο στο μικρο αλλα απο την αλλη...ιδιος χωρος, τα δικα μου χερια ,ρουχα κτλ...δεν ειναι αυτο που λεμε η καλυτερη καραντινα.

----------


## jk21

.... αν του καθαριζεις την αμαρα ... δεν καθαριζεται ακριβως μονο αυτη ... λογικο ειναι να του αρεσει χαχαχα

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα τα νεα σου!! ανεβασε και καμια φωτογραφια να το δουμε!! Ανδρεα οταν εχεις την ευκαιρια.

----------


## kaveiros

Να και η φωτό μας. Έχει κολλήσει λίγη κρεμούλα στο λαιμό αλλά το συνεργείο καθαρισμού την έχει καθαρίσει ήδη :Happy:  Δημήτρη και το ποπουδάκι το καθαρίζω καθημερινά πλέον, όμως εκεί που του αρέσει να το πασπατεύω είναι στο κεφάλι και στα φτερά :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ξεχασες τη φωτο ...

----------


## kaveiros

Γκούχου γκούχου... είναι αυτό που λέμε "γέρασες και ξέχασες"  :Evilgrin0010:  Να και η ξεχασμενη φωτογραφία λοιπόν!

----------


## lagreco69

Μεγαλωσε!! το χνουδακι το ομορφο!! το περιποιεισαι τελεια!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια ειναιαπιστευτο ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνει. Σημερα ολο το φτερωμα ειναι μαλακο , δεν ειναι σαν καρφακια οπως πριν και επισης αρχισε να τεντωνει τα φτερα του ολοκληρα και μολις με βλεπει τα ανασηκωνει οπως κανουν οι παπαγαλοι. Αρχισε να θελει να βγει απ το κουτι του επισης :Happy:  μας βλεπω σε 2-3 μερες σε κλουβι. Σε μια βδομαδα περιπου θα μπορω να του δινω και στερεη τροφη, βρασμενο καλαμποκι, ρυζι, φακες κτλ.

----------


## demis

Μπραβο Αντρεα τα πας  πολυ καλα!! ΜΗ σε ανυσηχει αν θελει να βγει απ τη φωλια του, τα δικα μου (περιστερακια) τα ειχα στο μπαλκονι σε γυαλινο κουτι βγαινανε και μπαινανε παλι μεσα δεν απομακρυνωταν. Θελει ακρετη κρεμα ειναι αχωρταγα μερικλα.. Για παραδειγμα το ενα περιστερακι μου ετρωγε κανονικα και χορταινε, το αλλο μεχι να σκασει μεχρι να γεμισει τερμα ο  προλοβος δεν σταματουσε να τισριζει και να ανοιγει το στωμα του. Το μεσημερι παντα του εφτιαχνα δυο φορες μαζεμενα κρεμα για να χορτασει.. Σε καθε ταισμα να του δινεις οσο ζηταει, αν φουσκωσιε πολυ ο προλοβος μη αγχωνεσαι και οι γονεις τους ετσι τα ταιζουν μεχρι να σκασουν χαχαχαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Mέρα με τη μέρα η διαφορά είναι απίστευτη :Happy:

----------


## daras

το μικρο ειναι που λεμε.. "ολα τα λεφτα" !!!!
ειναι μια σταλια και καλωπιζεται με τις ωρες.....θα καψει καρδιες αργοτερα!!

----------


## lagreco69

Απιστευτα γρηγορα!!!! μεγαλωνει. φτου φτου φτου!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δείτε πόσο μεγάλωσε το άτιμο :Happy:  Ακόμα δεν τρώει μόνο του. Ρίχνω σποράκια στο χαρτί και προσπαθεί να τα τσιμπήσει αλλά δεν...

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωσε το μπαγασικο ! ΑΝΔΡΕΑ προσπαθησε καποια να τα βραζεις ελαφρως να μαρακωνουν ή να τα κανεις φυτρα εστω και σε μη ολοκληρωμενο σταδιο και να του δινεις με καποια λαβιδα ή με το χερι αν δεν φοβαται ,στο στομα .πρεπει να δοκιμασει με μαλακους σπορους στην αρχη .θα βοηθησει

----------


## Assimakis

Ειναι πολυ ωραιο!

----------


## kaveiros

Δε φοβάται το χέρι μου καθόλου, ίσα ίσα. Έτσι σκέφτομαι κι εγώ Δημήτρη, να βάλω σε νερό να πάρουν μια βράση λίγο ρύζι, λίγη βρώμη, καλαμπόκι ακόμα και όσπρια κάνει απ ότι διάβασα και να αρχίσω να του δίνω με το χέρι να μασουλάει. Θα προτιμούσα όμως να αρχίσει να τσιμπολογάει μόνο του, ήδη είναι πολύ ήμερο και δεν πρέπει. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κρατήσω στο σπίτι σαν κατοικίδιο και δεν πρέπει να γίνει τόσο ήμερο. Σκέφτομαι σιγά σιγά να το βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι μέσα κλουβί κάποιες ώρες, έχω μπόλικες δεκαοχτούρες στη γειτονιά, να τις ακούει και να τις βλέπει, ίσως αυτό κρατήσει ζωηρά τα ενστικτά του.

----------


## jk21

ειναι λογικο να ειναι και θα ειναι πιο εξημερωμενο εφοσον ταιζετε απο ανθρωπο ... σωστες οι σκεψεις σου .πρωτα ομως πρεπει να γνωρισει το σπορο καπως ποιο μαλακο .κανε οπως λες

----------


## kaveiros

Σήμερα το αποχωρίζομαι. Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο πόσο γρήγορα μεγάλωσε και έγινε δεκαοχτούρα ολόκληρη :Happy:  Θα το αναλάβει για λίγες μέρες η κοπέλα που μου το έφερε, άρχισε τσιμπάει τροφή μόνο του πλέον και μου είπαν απ την ΕΚΠΑΖ να μειώσω τα γεύματα κρέμας σε 2 και σε 3-4 μέρες σε 1 για ακόμα 2-3 μέρες. Μόλις κάνει τις πρώτες του πτήσεις θα το στείλουμε Θεσ/νικη για να αναλάβουν την απελευθέρωση.

----------


## jk21

θα ακουλουθησουν καποιο ιδιαιτερο προγραμμα προσαρμογης που κρινουν απαραιτητο; γιατι; θα ηταν ομορφο να το αφησεις εσυ και να σου ερχεται τακτικα ,ισως να φωλιασει και καπου κοντα .... ή αυτο φοβασαι; μηπως δεν απεξαρτηθει;

----------


## Panosfx

Ναι και να σου κουτσουλαει και το αμαξι!αχαχχααχαχα
Πλακιτσα κανω.Πωπω ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνουν...ουτε να προλαβεις να τα χορτασεις λιγο...

----------


## kaveiros

Το συζητησαμε κι αυτο το ενδεχομενο Δημητρη αλλα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να παει να κατσει πανω στον πρωτο ανθρωπο που θα δει και σκεψου να ειναι κανενα παιδακι που θα το παρει για παιχνιδι..απ την εκπαζ μου ειπαν οτι τα βαζουν σε κλουβα σε ταρατσα και παει οποτε χρειαζεται καποιος ριχνει τροφη και νερο. Ετσι σιγα σιγα αρχιζουν και δε πλησιαζουν γιατι δενονται μεταξυ τους τα πουλια και οταν δειχνουν αρκετα αγρια τα αφηνουν.

----------


## jk21

εκεινοι γνωριζουν καλυτερα !

----------


## lagreco69

Ποσο μεγαλωσε!!!! εκανες υπεροχη δουλεια μαζι του!! Ανδρεα, πιστευω οτι θα ηταν πολυ δυσκολο που το αποχωριστηκες.  :sad:

----------


## kaveiros

O Σάββας επέστρεψε σπίτι :Happy:  Η κοπέλα που τον φρόντιζε τις τελευταίες μέρες θα λείψει λίγες μέρες και τον ανέλαβα ξανά εγώ. Αποφασίσαμε να τον κρατήσει εκείνη λίγες μέρες γιατί εδώ με τους παπαγάλους ήταν δύσκολο να πάρει θάρρος να πετάξει και τελικά κάναμε καλά. Την επόμενη μέρα στο σπίτι της άρχισε να κάνει πτήσεις. Πλέον πετάει άψογα αλλά έχουμε άλλο θέμα :Happy:  Δεν φεύγει. Τον έχω στο μπαλκόνι ελεύθερο για ώρες ...πετάει μέχρι τα κάγκελα, όταν με δει πετάει επάνω μου...αλλά δεν φεύγει. Θα συνεχίσω έτσι λίγες μέρες, αν αρχίσει να απομακρύνεται είναι πιθανό να γυρνάει για φαγητό, αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο. Αλλιώς θα τον στείλουμε αναγκαστικά Θεσσαλονίκη να ζήσει λίγο καιρό σε κλούβα με άλλες δεκαοχτούρες μπας και "αγριέψει" λίγο.

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι αν βρει πουλια του ειδους του μαλλον θα κανει βολτες και θα σου ξαναρχεται και αν βρει καταλληλο χωρο ,θα εχεις φωλια του χρονου ... το θεμα ειναι οτι θα σου γινουν μονιμες και πολλες αλλες αν τον παρουν χαμπαρι (και μαζι με αυτον και τα ... καλουδια που του βαζεις )

----------


## kirkal

πω πω έχει μεγαλώσει απίστευτα..ολόκληρο πουλί έχει γίνει.... μακάρι να επιστρέψει στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον με επιτυχία!!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Πουλια που τα βρισκουν κ τα μεγαλωνουν,ειναι καλυτερο,εφοσον θα απελευθερωθουν ξανα,να δινονται στις υπηρεσιες αυτες,γιατι ακολουθειται ενα προγραμμα επανενταξης στο αγριο περιβαλλον.Το δεκαοκτουρακι τωρα ειναι στην πιο ευαλωτη θεση του,γιατι,επειδη το μεγαλωσες εσυ κα το βγαζεις στο μπαλκονι ελευθερο,αλλα δε φευγει,πιθανοτατα δε γγνωριζει και τους κινδυνους.Εαν,ο μη γενοιτο,κατεβει καποια καρακαξα,θα ειναι,οπως λενε οι αμερικανοι ''sittin' duck'',μπορει να μην αντιδρασει κ καθολου,οπως θα κανε αγριο.Επειδη με ξερω απο φιλους που βρηκαν κοτσυφακι και το παρεδωσαν στην ΑΝΙΜΑ,μεγαλωνουν το πουλακι κ οταν μεγαωσεις,μπαινει σε χωρο με αγρια πουλια,να του ξυπνησουν τα αγρια ενστικτα,και μετα το αφηνουν.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

αυτος ειναι ο  καταλληλοτερος σπορος για αγρια πουλια .ισως και για αυτο ,αν και οι δεκαοχτουρες ειναι πια οικειες στο περιβαλλον του ανθρωπου και μπορουν αν φυγουν με πουλια του ειδους τους (αν δεν φευγουν πρεπει 100% να γινει οτι λεει ο πανος ) να ερχοναι ξανα για επισκεψη .στην ηλικια που ειναι (νωριτερα σαφως )  δεν κινδινευει απο καρακαξα αλλα απο μια γατα ισως

----------


## kaveiros

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί η σκεπή μου είναι γεμάτη δεκαοχτούρες, ακριβώς απέναντι απ το μπαλκόνι μαζεύονται δεκάδες καθημερινά, επίσης το δεκαοχτουράκι βγήκε στο μπαλκόνι εφόσον πρώτα δοκίμασα ότι έχει αναπτυχθεί το ένστικτο του να κάθεται ψηλά. Δοκίμαζα να το αφήσω κάτω και σε δευτερολέπτα πετούσε όπου πιο ψηλά έβρισκε. Και τέλος να πω ότι πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε είχα ρωτήσει την ΕΚΠΑΖ , το έχω αναφέρει νομίζω σε προηγούμενο ποστ. Παρ όλα αυτά σήμερα δεν έφυγε, έκανε 2 πτήσεις στο μπαλκόνι και επέστρεφε στο κλουβί. Παρατηρούσε γύρω γύρω και νομίζω ότι ετοιμάζεται...Όταν ακούσει άλλες δεκαοχτούρες γυρνάει γύρω γύρω το κεφάλι του και ψάχνει , νομίζω ότι θα τις ακολουθήσει συντομα.

----------


## kaveiros

Ο Σάββας έφυγε το πρωί, πέταξε και γυρνούσε στις σκεπές της γειτονιάς. Κατά τις 6 το απόγευμα με φώναξε ο γείτονας μου να βγω στο μπαλκόνι... όπου περίμενε...ο Σάββας και ο οποίος μόλις τον φώναξα ήρθε κι έκατσε στον ώμο μου λες και ήταν παπαγάλος. Τα συναισθήματα ανάμεικτα... τώρα έχει μπει στο κλουβί του , τρώει και καθαρίζεται. Δε ξέρω τι θα είναι καλύτερο να κάνω...

----------


## jk21

Ο Σαββας θα συνεχιζει να κανει αυτο που λες με ολο και λιγοτερη παραμονη κοντα σου .θα ειναι στη γειτονια αλλα θα σου ερχεται συχνα .αν δεν φυγει τωρα ,θα φυγει σιγουρα οταν το βασικο ενστικτο τον σπρωξει  την ανοιξη ! βεβαια αφου θα βρει το εταιρον ημυσι μαλλον θα γεννησει σε χωρο κοντα σου ( αν υπαρχει καταλληλος  ) και τα μικρα του .αν εφυγε εστω και λιγο μην ανησυχεις .Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην φυγει για εκπαζ .ηδη ειναι πουλι που πετα ελευθερο και στη φυση .να εχεις ανοιχτο μονιμα το κλουβι αν θελει να μπει αλλα να εχει τροφη και νερο εξωτερικα

----------


## mariakappa

θα βρει μονος του το δρομο του.εγω στη θεση σου θα το απολαμβανα μεχρι να τελειωσει γιατι δυστυχως θα ενηλικιωθει και θα σε ξεχασει με το που θα βρει την πρωτη "ζαργανα" του.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια ο Σαββας εχει γινει μασκοτ της γειτονιας. Και σημερα το πρωι, εφαγε, εκανε δουλειες στο μπαλκονι και καθοταν πανω μου μεχρι που βαρεθηκε και απογειωθηκε. Σημερα πηγε πολυ ψηλα , τον εβλεπα για λιγη ωρα σε ταρατσες και κεραμιδια και μετα πηγε στα δεντρα που εχουμε πιο πισω , αρκετα μακρυα. Εκει εχει φωλιες με δεκαοχτουρες. Κατα τις 12 το μεσημερι βγηκα για δουλειες και ειχα χασει τα ιχνη του. 2 μιση γυρισα....και τον βρηκα στο μπαλκονι πανω στο κλουβι :Happy:  το απογευμα ξανα τα ιδια, εφυγε και μολις αρχισε να σουρουπωνει ακουω τους απεναντι να με φωναζουν, βγαινω και τι να δω...ο Σαββας πανω στο κεφαλι της κορης τους. Με το που φωναζω ξαναπεταει και ερχεται στο δικο μου κεφαλι, δε πιστευαν στα ματια τους οι απεναντι χαχαχα. Αφου εφαγε εχει κουρμιασει, του εκανα γωνια στο κλουβι με τον τοιχο και μαλλον θα διανυκτερευσει εκει.

----------


## jk21

οπως σου τα λεγα ... για κοιτα την υπογραφη μου ... ηρθε η ωρα να την κανεις και  δικια σου !

----------


## Nick2

Χεχε ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση μου είχε τύχει πέρσι. Σε κάτι έργα που κάναν στον κήπο και κόβαν κάτι κλαδιά, καταλάθος έπεσε απο την φωλιά ένα πολύ μικρό δεκαοχτουράκι που πρέπει να ήταν λίγων ημερών. Το πήρα πάνω στο σπίτι και δεν ήξερα τι να το ταίσω, το έδινα και έπινε νερό με καλαμάκι και πολύ ψιλό σουσαμάκι το οποίο και το έτρωγε μανιωδώς. Όμως ταυτόχρονα το έψαχναν και οι μάνες. Έτσι το έβγαζα είτε στο μπαλκόνι είτε κάτω στον κήπο που και που και ερχόνταν και το τάιζαν. Αυτό όταν τις έβλεπε έκανε σαν τρελό της κυνηγούσε όλες για να πιει γάλα, αλλα δεν τον τάιζαν πάντα. Μετά τον έπαιρνα πάλι πίσω και τον έβαζα να κοιμηθεί στο σπίτι. Μετά που μεγάλωσε λίγο το έβγαζα στον κήπο να βοσκάει αλλα πάντα το βράδυ κοιτούσα να το παίρνω μέσα γιατι κυκλοφορούν αρκετές γάτες και ήταν εύκολο θήραμα αν έμενε μόνος του έξω. Μερικές φορές ξεγλιστρούσε και έβγαινε έξω σε κάτι θάμνους και κοιμόνταν σε διπλανά σπίτια αλλα όσο δεν πετούσε κοιτούσα να κλείνω τις τρύπες. Λίγες μέρες μετά μεγάλωσε ακόμα περισσότερο και άρχισα να το δίνω και στάρι πλέον, ενώ τον τάιζαν κανονικά οι μανάδες του. Αργότερα άρχισε να ψιλοπετάει και συνήθως ανέβαινε πάνω στα κεφάλια και κούρνιαζε εκεί για να κοιμηθει χαχα. Αλλα συνήθως κοιμόνταν πάνω στις παραθυρόπορτες, γενικά ήθελε τα ψηλά μέρη. Μετά που άρχισε να πετάει πλέον πιο πολύ κοιμόνταν πάνω στα δέντρα αλλα επειδή πιανόνταν ακόμα, ανέβαινα και το κατέβαζα για να το χαρώ λίγο ακόμα. Αλλα όταν άκουγε τις μανάδες του μεσα στο σπίτι γινόνταν πυραυλος, χτυπιονταν πανω στα τζαμια για να βγει εξω. Τελικά το έβγαζα και πηγαινε και τις έβρισκε να τον ταίσουν. Τα βράδια συνήθως επέστρεφε εδώ στα δέντρα, αλλα λίγο μετά άρχισε να ξεμυαλίζεται με άλλες δεκαοχτούρες και κοιμόνταν αλλού. Σποραδικά και που ερχόνταν στο μπαλκόνι και τον τάιζα ή καθόνταν πάνω στο κεφάλι μου αλλά μετά πάλι έφευγε ώσπου άρχισε να αραιώνει πλέον τις επισκέψεις. Ερχόνταν και βοσκούσε λίγο στο κήπο αλλά πλέον δεν πιανόνταν, οπότε κάπου εκεί το πήρα απόφαση οτι οσο κράτησε κράτησε. Φέτος που ήρθα πάλι πρέπει η ιδια δεκαοχτούρα να έχει φωλιά στο δέντρο που έπεσε, γιατι αρκετές νύχτες κοιμόνταν εκεί, ενώ συχνά πυκνά ερχόνταν στο μπαλκόνι που την τάιζα και βοσκούσε ή κάτω στο τραπέζι στον κήπο, στα μέρη που είχε μάθει δηλαδή και την ερίχνα λίγο ψωμί ή στάρι και έτρωγε

----------


## kaveiros

Τα νεότερα λοιπόν μετά απο καιρό... :Happy:  Λόγω υποχρεώσεων (κάποιες έξτρα δουλειές) ήμουν πολύ λιγότερο στο σπίτι αυτό το διάστημα. Το δεκαοχτούρι πετούσε έκανε βόλτες και γυρνούσε στο μπαλκόνι για φαγητό και ύπνο. Σταδιακά άρχισε να μην κοιμάται το βράδυ πλέον στο μπαλκόνι και μετά να μην έρχεται ούτε τη μέρα. Την πρώτη φορά είχα ανησυχήσει, γυρνούσα και έβλεπα την ταϊστρα γεμάτη και φοβόμουν οτι αφού δεν έρχεται να φάει...κάτι κακό έγινε. Τελικά τίποτα κακό δεν έγινε :Happy:  Προφανώς βρίσκει έξω τροφή. Έμφανίστηκε ξανά, έρχεται στο παράθυρο μερικές φορές και κοιμάται το μεσημέρι, για φαγητό έρχεται το πρωί που και που, κάθε 3-4 μέρες δηλαδή. Ισως να έρχεται πιο συχνά αλλα επειδή δεν είμαι συνέχεια σπίτι δε το βλέπω. Έχει αγριέψει αρκετά, δε δέχεται να το ακουμπήσω και δεν κάθεται επάνω μου πλεον :Happy:  Δεν με φοβάται πάντως, αλλάζω τροφή και νερό ενώ είναι δίπλα στο χέρι μου αλλά δε θέλει πλέον χάδια. Μεγάλωσε και μάγκεψε χεχεχεχε. Χαίρομαι πολύ που τα κατάφερε να ζησει έξω, πιστεύω οτι ακολουθάει τις άλλες δεκαοχτουρες στην περιοχή και ήταν ευκολο να βρει το δρόμο του.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πηρε το δρομο του αντρεα! μπραβο σου!!!
αντε και την ανοιξη να σου κανει και φωλια στο παραθυρο!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Ανδρεα υπεροχα τα νεα σου!!!  :Happy:  εκανες καταπληκτικη δουλεια!! πολλα μπραβο!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Εκανες κατι πολυ σημαντικο!! Το βοηθησες!!

----------

